# Decoy spreads for 2003 hunting season?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Just wanted know what you guys are running for spreads this fall. Any BIG spreads that sombody hasnt told me about?? 
As for me Im running 64 full bodies and 6 doz silly's. I think this fall should be another banner year for my crew :beer: :beer:
Decoyer what have you bought??? I know you havent gone all summer without buying anything for goose'in.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Haven't got any more decoys, but got a new goose call. What kind of fbs did you get? I am thinking of getting a dozen averys after I see them.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Well, it is a yardsale, but heres the contents:

Filler - 11 Carrylite 1 Piece Shells

Attention Getters - 1 Carrylite Grand Magnum, 1 Flamblow Super Mag

Good Detail/Variety - 4 NEW G&H Lessers

More Head Positions - 3 Carrylite FB's

In the H20 - 6 Carrylite Aqua Vacs

On the Way - Half Dozen Upright Avery FB's

Also on the way - 3 of the (Previously Backwing) Drop Zone Elite Custom FB Dekes - The kings of the spread

Note this is a Sandbar Rig..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah those Avery's are the ****!! I have 3 doz fullbodies, and the ones Jones is selling to me. 
Hey we will have to get out scouting after the farmers get to the combining. We have alot of geese to shoot in my area, I drove past there over the weekend and man there are honkers on that rest area and the big roost that I hunted last fall and took 64 birds out of.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Tyler, just let me know when you are ready to start scouting.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will be running 3 doz BF floaters and about 2 doz BF full bodies. I also have 13 to 20 doz shells but I am painting those as snows. Not sure if I need to by more BF full bodies for ND or not. I would like to have about 12 doz by next season's openner. Leo


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Three doz. bigfoots(9 with windlife motion heads,and two motion bases),1 doz higdon full body stackables,2 doz G&H shells with some converted to motion shells like the stackables,1 doz real geese pro series sillys,and hopefully 1 doz avery full bodies.The whole works are flocked.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

10-12 dozen Avery Full Bodies

Scratched the foots...to get Avery's

If the Avery's dont work out, I'm gunna go Hardcore


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Last late season we hunted over 5 dozen bigfoots, 10 dozen real geese silos, and some days we would set up our 8 dozen carry lite mags. This summer we have got a couple more dozen bigfoots. We are going to sell the silos and shells and invest in more foots. We would have got em' already but kinda draggin our feet cause of the new Zinks. Those look pretty sweet but I'm waiting to have one in my hand first! We hope to run all bigfoots this year (10-15 dozen) Silohettes are getting to tough to push in the ground come December!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah sounds good Zach, I ment I have 3 doz Bigfoots, maybe two or three dozen more will be in the spread depending on how many Dan Larson wants to buy. We will have one kick *** spread! How many silly's do you have?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone know when the avery decoys are going to be on the shelves?Sounds like everyone is going to buy them.Tyler,hold off on the bigfoots,I know of a good sale coming up on them(I dont want to mention where on the board,I want to have a chance to get a doz before they sell out).


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have 4 doz right now, I hope to have 6 doz by the fall.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

What kind of spreads are you guys runnging for snows?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Between the Nodak crew we were running 600 custom northwinds and another 500 regular northwinds plus 152 snow floaters,4 ecallers, blinds the whole deal and the birds still did not respond well.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,Next year we have the CD player :beer: and probably more decoys.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey guys I have 3 dzn g&h and 2 dzn carrylite shells and 5 dzn mallards what do I need to bring to ND? (I can buy more :lol: if needed )


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Goose when you saind the geese still didnt respond to all those windsocks waht exaclty do yo mean...What do you consider respinding well?
Cause i just started decoying htem last year and if i get 4 or 5 in a day that is very good


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hoosier dhr said:


> Hey guys I have 3 dzn g&h and 2 dzn carrylite shells and 5 dzn mallards what do I need to bring to ND? (I can buy more :lol: if needed )


are these land or water decoys?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We would average 10-15 birds a day. We all thought that we would slaughter them with 1600 dekes, but I guess not.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris, its about 60% water. what do i need?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

So what has everybody been finding to be the best field decoy layout? Do you set up your blinds inside or outside of your spread? I have in the past set up a smal family group about 15-20 yards downwind of a much larger spread in the shape of a large oval made up of the family groups and set my blind in the leading edge of the oval. For some reason it has drawn the birds into the center of the hole or right on top of me. what has worked well for you guys?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I run an X with a big bunch of dekes in the middle which you set up the blind in and then the family groups on the out side of the bigger group that make it the X pattern. I love it its what i mostly use but when late season comes around I place the blinds.


----------



## Goosehunter36 (Oct 11, 2003)

dblkluk

Hello i was wondering if u still had those carrylite mag shells u were thinking about selling>> I might kinda be interested in them.. Can u send me an email on some information about the decoys?
Thank You [email protected]


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

7 doz foots
3 doz hardcores
3 doz BF floaters


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

3 doz. carrylite fullbodies with flocked heads and talks
2 doz. outlaw silos
4 flambeau floaters

I plan on getting like 8 more floaters, and I want to get as many more carrylite fullbodies as I can, Im thinking of selling the silos to get more.


----------

